# Clenbuterol question



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2006)

Does Clenbuterol cause any water retention whatsoever? I'm competing next weekend (exactly a week from today) and want to take it up to the show. I'm taking LeanFire Inferno now but want to drop that today and start the Clen, unless there's a reason not to. Experienced opinions are welcome.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

First of all clen is not going to do a damn thing for you in one weeks time.  2nd of all, do you want to walk or crawl on stage?  If you choose crawl, then go for the clen.  You won't hold water no, but you won't be able to walk either.

You are in your last week which means you are dropping water/sodium/minerals which means you have a tendancy to cramp, badly......now you want to add clen?  Clen will also make you cramp.  You won't make it up on the stage.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)

yup, the cramps from Clen SUCK!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2006)

I think one week may do SOMETHING. It isn't like results from supplements just happen all at once at one given time.

Last time I used Clen I had no cramps; a little taurine and potassium helped out. 

Because I'm coming-from-behind I'm not doing anything special with my sodium. It'll be dropped simply when I cut water. I think it'll pay off more by doing the extra cardio than it would messing with the sodium.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 9, 2006)

Cramps aside, you don't want to use clen. It depletes muscle glycogen, leaving a flat and unpumped look to your muscles. Most people lose a few lbs the first few days on clen. It's mostly intramuscular water. Big mistake to use clen close to showtime, IMO.


----------

